# Question regarding fake amiibo cards & ACNH?



## Eternity (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi everyone, I have been looking for an answer for ages and I can't seem to find one.
I am hoping to find some help here.

Please let me know if there is already a thread somewhere I can look into // or if this thread is in the wrong place to let me know so I can request it to be moved to the correct subforum.

I bought a few amiibo cards online a while ago for ACNL. All the cards worked perfectly fine.

Most cards I bought look like genuine amiibo cards by Nintendo, while a few others have small details that lead me to suspect that they are possibly fake. Just to be safe, I haven't bought anymore since as I don't like the idea of illegitimate cards or fake merchandise. (Though to be fair, I don't know if the difference in card details is due to different regions.)

I want to use some of these cards for ACNH, but I am worried if for whatever reason I use a potentially fake amiibo card that something could happen to the Switch.

I just want to know if it is safe to scan in an amiibo card that may potentially be fake. Will it effect ACNH in anyway?

(Also, is there a way to tell a legit amiibo card to a fake amiibo card? let me know what to look for)

Thank you to anyone and everyone that can help with this.

(Edited to keep it as simple as possible)


----------



## BokuNoRhythm (Apr 4, 2020)

Fake amiibo cards work jsut fine ive been using them since i could summon amiibos


----------



## Tabs287 (Apr 4, 2020)

I used one and it worked fine


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 4, 2020)

Fake amiibos won't harm your game save or your console. 

They're more of a potential moral and (if you make them and sell them, as Nintendo can sue you) legal problem.


----------



## thisisausername (Apr 4, 2020)

it's safe, I bought a Gonzo amiibo card that was made by someone and I've used it 3 times and nothing has happened. you're good!


----------



## Eternity (Apr 4, 2020)

BokuNoRhythm said:


> Fake amiibo cards work jsut fine ive been using them since i could summon amiibos





Tabs287 said:


> I used one and it worked fine





thisisausername said:


> it's safe, I bought a Gonzo amiibo card that was made by someone and I've used it 3 times and nothing has happened. you're good!



Thank you all! I have been trying to find answers for this for days now.



DJStarstryker said:


> Fake amiibos won't harm your game save or your console.
> 
> They're more of a potential moral and (if you make them and sell them, as Nintendo can sue you) legal problem.



That's a relief. Thank you.

I understand what you mean as well. I did get these cards under the impression they were legitimate/genuine. However, when some of them arrived I immediately noticed differences which made me question their authenticity. 

In saying that though, looking at my cards closely, they all look genuine. The only two cards in question seem to be printed differently but I also suspect that perhaps it is because of different regions? idk.

I was late to the amiibo card party.... As soon as I started collecting the amiibo cards they were basically being phased out and becoming unavailable. I could only buy what I could from the retail stores.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 4, 2020)

I've purchased amiibo cards online to get my favorites in my village. I assume they are official cards but I honestly have no way of telling. None of my cards have given my game any issues so far


----------



## Eternity (Apr 4, 2020)

Mairen said:


> I've purchased amiibo cards online to get my favorites in my village. I assume they are official cards but I honestly have no way of telling. None of my cards have given my game any issues so far



Same here. I just wanted to get a few of my favourites and also assumed all were official. That is until I received a few that looked a bit different and put things into question for me.

I'm glad to hear that either way it doesn't effect the game. Better safe than sorry I think. 
Thank you!


----------

